# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  كلام رائع لشيخ الإسلام حول تعذيب من تعلق بالدنيا ولذة الإفتقار إلى الله

## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله مجموع الفتاوى مجلد 10  .... 




ومنهم من وجد حقيقة الإخلاص والتوكل على الله واللإلتجاء إليه والإستعانة به وقطع التعلق بما سواه وجرب من نفسه أنه إذا تعلق بالمخلوقين ورجاهم وطمع فيهم أن يجلبوا له منفعة أو يدفعوا عنه مضره فإنه ُيخذل
من جهتهم ولا يحصل مقصوده



إلى أن قال وإذا توجه إلى الله بصرف الإفتقار إليه واستعان به مخلصاً له الدين أجاب دعاءه وأزال ضره وفتح له أبواب الرحمة


بل من اتبع هواه فى مثل الرئاسة وتعلقه بالصور الجميلةأو جمعه للمال يجد فى أثناء ذالك من الهموم والأحزان والآلآم وضيق الصدر ما لا يعبر عنه وربما لا يطاوعه قلبه على ترك الهوى
ولا يحصل له ما يسره بل هو فى خوف وحزن دائماً



 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم 

رحمه الله من تعلق بشيء  ُعذب به




**أرواح تهيم حول العرش.......... وأخرى تحوم حول الحش*
 
 
 *قال الامام ابن القيم صليت مرة الفجر خلف شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية 
* *فظل يذكر الله حتى انتصف النهار 
* *ثم التفت الى وقال 
* *هذه غدوتى لو لم أتغدى غدوتى سقطت قوتى0
* *تعريفات هامة 
* *انتصف النهار: فى عرف الفقهاء كالامام بن القيم 
* *قبل الظهر بوقت يسير 
* *الغدوة : طعام أول النهار 
* *شيخ الاسلام: من تعجزى عن وصف علمه و عمله
* *الامام ابن القيم :مثله 
* *نحن: نستغفر الله عن حالنا
* *يصفه تلميذه الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في " الوابل الصيب ص: 67" عند ذكر الفائدة الرابعة والثلاثون من فوائد الذكر، قال :*
 *( ... وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه يقول :*
 *إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لا يدخل جنة الآخرة.*
 *وقال   لي مرة : ما يصنع  أعدائي بي ؟ أنا جنتي وبستاني في صدري إن رحت فهي معي  لا  تفارقني إنّ حبسي  خلوة وقتلي شهادة وإخراجي من بلدي سياحة*
 *وكان   يقول في محبسه في القلعة : لو بذلت ملء  هذه القاعة ذهبا ما عدل عندي شكر   هذه النعمة أو قال: ما جزيتهم على ما  تسببوا لي فيه من الخير ونحو هذا*
 *وكان يقول في سجوده وهو محبوس: اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ما شاء الله - أي يكرر ذلك -.*
 *وقال لي مرة : المحبوس من حبس قلبه عن ربه تعالى والمأسور من أسره هواه*
 *ولما دخل إلى القلعة وصار داخل سورها نظر إليه وقال : ** فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من قبله العذاب }* 
 *وعلم   الله ما رأيت أحدا أطيب عيشا منه قط مع ما  كان فيه من ضيق العيش وخلاف   الرفاهية والنعيم بل ضدها ومع ما كان فيه من  الحبس والتهديد والإرهاق وهو   مع ذلك من أطيب الناس عيشا وأشرحهم صدرا  وأقواهم قلبا وأسرهم نفسا تلوح   نضرة النعيم على وجهه ،*
 *وكنا  إذا اشتد  بنا الخوف وساءت منا الظنون  وضاقت بنا الأرض أتيناه فما هو إلا  أن نراه  ونسمع كلامه فيذهب ذلك كله  وينقلب انشراحا وقوة ويقينا وطمأنينة* 
 *فسبحان   من أشهد عباده جنته قبل لقائه وفتح لهم  أبوابها في دار العمل فآتاهم من   روحها ونسيمها وطيبها ما استفرغ قواهم  لطلبها والمسابقة إليها ) ا.هـ
* *وقال
* *الذكر للقلب كالسمك للماء أرأيت ماذا يحدث لو خرج السمك من الماء*

*كان يمهل أعداءه ثلاث سنين أن يأتوا بحرف عن السلف خلاف ما يقول يرجع اليه
* *سأله بعض الناس عن أحاديث فقال ليست فى شيء من كتب المسلمين 
* *قال الامام الذهبى ما رأت عينى مثله ولا رأى هو مثل نفسه
* *رجل لكل العصور
* *قال بن الزملكانى 
*
 *ماذا يقول الواصفون له *** وصفاته جلّت عن الحصر*
 *هو حجة لله قاهرة *** هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر*
 *هو آية للخلق ظاهرة *** أنوارها أربت على الفجر*
 *وقال ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله : (لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلاً* 
 *العلوم كلها بين عينيه، يأخذ منها ما يريد، ويدع ما يريد)*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا وتب علينا

----------


## نمار الحجازي

نسأل الله التعلق به والاعراض عن الدنيا ..

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## هويدامحمد

من علامات الافتقار إلى الله ـ تعالى ـ
: أولاً: غاية الذل ـ لله تعالى ـ مع غاية الحب: فالمؤمن يُسلم نفسه لربه ـ منكسراً بين يديه، متذللاً لعظمته، مقدماً حبَّه ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ على كل حب. طمأنينة نفسه، وقرَّة عينه، وسكينة فؤاده، أن يعفِّر جبهته بالأرض، ويدعو ربه رغبة ورهبة قال ابن جرير الطبري: «معنى العبادة: الخضوع لله بالطاعة، والتذلل له بالاستكانة» ومَنْ كانت هذه هي حاله وجدته وقَّافاً عند حدود الله، مقبلاً على طاعته، ملتزماً بأمره ونهيه، فثمرة الذل: أن لا يتقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، مهتدياً بقوله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ: {وَمَا كَانَ لِـمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْـخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ} [الأحزاب: 36] وقوله ـ تعالى ـ: {وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإلَيْكَ الْـمَصِيرُ} [البقرة: 285]. وقوله ـ تعالى ـ: {إنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْـمُؤْمِنِينَ إذَا دُعُوا إلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَن يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْـمُفْلِحُونَ * وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَخْشَ اللَّهَ وَيَتَّقْهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ} [النور: 51 - 52]. قال الحسن ـ رضــي الله عنــه ـ: «ما ضـربتُ ببصري، ولا نطقتُ بلساني، ولا بطشتُ بيدي، ولا نهضتُ على قدمي، حتى أنظر أعلى طاعة أو على معصية؟ فإن كانت طاعة تقدمتُ، وإن كانت معصية تأخرتُ». وأمّا مَنْ طاشت به سبل الهوى، ولم يعرف الله ـ عز وجل ـ حق المعرفة؛ رأيته يستنكف الاستسلام لربه عز وجل، ويستكبر فلا يخضع له، قال الله ـ تعالى ـ: {لَن يَسْتَنكِفَ الْـمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْدًا لِّلَّهِ وَلا الْـمَلائِكَةُ الْـمُقَرَّبُون  َ وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا * فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِـحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدُهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا} [النساء: 172 - 173]. ويقول الله ـ تعالى ـ في وصف المؤمنين: {إنَّمَا يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا الَّذِينَ إذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهَا خَرُّوا سُجَّدًا وَسَبَّحُوا بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  } [السجدة: 15]. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: «كلما ازداد القلب حبّاً لله ازداد له عبودية، وكلما ازداد له عبودية ازداد له حباً وحرية عما سواه، والقلب فقير بالذات إلى الله من وجهين: من جهة العبادة، وهي العلة الغائية، ومن جهة الاستعانة والتوكل، وهي العلة الفاعلية، فالقلب لا يصلح ولا يفلح ولا يلتذ ولا يُسر ولا يطيب ولا يسكن ولا يطمئن إلا بعبادة ربه، وحبه والإنابة إليه، ولو حصل له كل ما يلتذ به من المخلوقات لم يطمئن ولم يسكن؛ إذ فيه فقر ذاتي إلى ربه، ومن حيث هو معبوده ومحبوبه ومطلوبه»
. ثانياً: التعلّق باللّه ـ تعالى ـ وبمحبوباته: فشعور العبد بفقره وحاجته إلى ربه ـ عز وجل ـ يدفعه إلى الاستكانة له والإنابة إليه، ويتعلق قلبه بذكره وحمده والثناء عليه، والتزام مرضاته، والامتثال لمحبوباته. قال بعض الصالحين: «مفاوز الدنيا تُقطع بالأقدام، ومفاوز الآخرة تُقطع بالقلوب».
ثالثاً: مداومة الذكر والاستغفار: فقلب العبد المؤمن عاكف على ذكر مولاه، والثناء عليه بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى في كل حال من أحواله، دائم التوبة والاستغفار عن الزلل أو التقصير، يجد لذته وأنسه بتلاوة القرآن، ويرى راحته وسكينته بمناجاة الرحمن. قال الله ـ تعالى ـ: {الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ } [الرعد: 28] .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكى أختى هويدا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ , صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَمَحْلُوفُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ، مَا  أَتَى عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ شَهْرٌ خَيْرٌ لَهُمْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَلا  أَتَى عَلَى الْمُنَافِقِينَ شَهْرٌ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَذَلِكَ  لِمَا يُعِّدُ الْمُؤْمِنُ فِيهِ مِنَ الْقُوَّةِ لِلْعِبَادَةِ وَمَا  يُعِدُّ فِيهِ الْمُنَافِقُ مِنْ غَفَلاتِ النَّاسِ وَعَوَرَاتِهِمْ ، هُوَ  غُنْمٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ يَغْتَنِمُهُ التَّاجِرُ .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....8E%D9%91%D9%87

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما من أيام العمل فيهن أفضل من عشر ذي  الحجة. قالوا: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟ قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله، إلا  من عقر جواده وأهريق دمه. [ صحيح / صحيح الترغيب والترهيب للألباني،  (1149/2) ].*

----------


## عاشق السنة

ممتتتتتتتتتتتاز

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

نفعكم الله به

----------


## عبوش عوض

كالماء للسمك ، لا كالسمك للماء .. وجزاكم اللهُ خيرًا ..

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

بارك الله فيك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكما الله خيرا نرجوا التصحيح

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا . شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ، كلامه عليه نور ، رحمه الله وقدس الله روحه .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

لا تنسو صيام عاشوراء

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ  الإسلام   بن تيمية ...رحمه الله
 "المؤمن             الكامل يُحب من كل وجه والكافر يُبغض من كل وجه وإذا اجتمع في    الرجل      الواحد    خير وشر  ،وفجور وطاعة،ومعصية وسنة وبدعة:استحق  من  الموالاة  والثواب   بقدر  مافيه من  الخير،واستحق من المعادات        والعقاب بحسب  ما فيه  من الشر   ،فيجتمع  في الشخص  الواحد موجبات        الإكرام والإهانة،فيجتمع له   من هذا وهذا   ،كاللص  الفقير تقطع   يده       لسرقته،ويعطى من بيت المال ما  يكفيه  لحاجته.28/209.*

----------


## عاشق السنة

> *قال شيخ  الإسلام   بن تيمية ...رحمه الله
>  "المؤمن             الكامل يُحب من كل وجه والكافر يُبغض من كل وجه وإذا اجتمع في    الرجل      الواحد    خير وشر  ،وفجور وطاعة،ومعصية وسنة وبدعة:استحق  من  الموالاة  والثواب   بقدر  مافيه من  الخير،واستحق من المعادات        والعقاب بحسب  ما فيه  من الشر   ،فيجتمع  في الشخص  الواحد موجبات        الإكرام والإهانة،فيجتمع له   من هذا وهذا   ،كاللص  الفقير تقطع   يده       لسرقته،ويعطى من بيت المال ما  يكفيه  لحاجته.28/209.*


رحمه الله .....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​ها قد انتصف رمضان واقترب العشر فهل من مشمر؟؟

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله*
*قال رحمه الله : "** لا ينال الهدى إلا بالعلم ، ولا ينال الرشاد إلا بالصبر** "
**مجموع الفتاوى 10 / 40 ، ورسالة أمراض القلوب ص 55 .
**وقال رحمه الله : "** أسعد الخلق وأعظمهم يقيناً وأعلاهم درجةً أعظمهم إتباعاً وموافقة له علماً وعملاً** ".*
*مجموع الفتاوى 4 / 26 .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> بارك الله فيك


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله:* *عن مسألة مراعاة المصالح والمفاسد وتمام الورع أن يعلم الإنسان خير الخيرين وشر الشرين، ويعلم أن الشريعة مبناها على تحصيل المصالح وتكميلها وتعطيل المفاسد وتقليلها، وإلا فمن لم يوازن ما في الفعل والترك من المصلحة الشرعية والمفسدة الشرعية فقد يدع واجبات ويفعل محرمات ويرى ذلك من الورع. انتهى.* *قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله فى كتابه المتحف الطرق الحكمية 

وهذا موضع مزلة أقدام ، ومضلة أفهام ، وهو مقام ضنك ، ومعترك صعب ، فرط فيه طائفة ، فعطلوا الحدود ، وضيعوا الحقوق ، وجرءوا أهل الفجور على الفساد ، وجعلوا الشريعة قاصرة لا تقوم بمصالح العباد ، محتاجة إلى غيرها ، وسدوا على نفوسهم طرقا صحيحة من طرق معرفة الحق والتنفيذ له ، وعطلوها ، مع علمهم وعلم غيرهم قطعا أنها حق مطابق للواقع ، ظنا منهم منافاتها لقواعد الشرع . 

ولعمر الله إنها لم تناف ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن نافت ما فهموه من شريعته باجتهادهم ، والذي أوجب لهم ذلك : نوع تقصير في معرفة الشريعة ، وتقصير في معرفة الواقع ، وتنزيل أحدهما على الآخر ، فلما رأى ولاة الأمور ذلك ، وأن الناس لا يستقيم لهم أمرهم إلا بأمر وراء ما فهمه هؤلاء من الشريعة ، أحدثوا من أوضاع سياساتهم شرا طويلا ، وفسادا عريضا فتفاقم الأمر ، وتعذر استدراكه ، وعز على العالمين بحقائق الشرع تخليص النفوس من ذلك ، واستنقاذها من تلك المهالك . 

وأفرطت طائفة أخرى قابلت هذه الطائفة ، فسوغت من ذلك ما ينافي حكم الله ورسوله ، وكلتا الطائفتين أتيت من تقصيرها في معرفة ما بعث الله به رسوله ، وأنزل به كتابه .**
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

منقول من موضوع الاخ انصر النبى محمد
يقول ابن القيم :


التَّوَكُّل  على الله نَوْعَانِ أَحدهمَا توكل عَلَيْهِ فِي جلب حوائج العَبْد وحظوظه  الدُّنْيَوِيَّة أَو دفع مكروهاته ومصائبه الدُّنْيَوِيَّة


وَالثَّانِي التَّوَكُّل عَلَيْهِ فِي حُصُول مَا يُحِبهُ هُوَ ويرضاه من الْإِيمَان وَالْيَقِين وَالْجهَاد والدعوة إِلَيْهِ





وَبَين النَّوْعَيْنِ من الْفضل مَا لَا يُحْصِيه إِلَّا الله

فَمَتَى توكل عَلَيْهِ العَبْد فِي النَّوْع الثَّانِي حق توكله كَفاهُ النَّوْع الأول تَمام الْكِفَايَة


وَمَتى  توكل عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّوْع الأول دون الثَّانِي كَفاهُ أَيْضا لَكِن لَا  يكون لَهُ عَاقِبَة المتَوَكل عَلَيْهِ فِيمَا يُحِبهُ ويرضاه

فأعظم  التَّوَكُّل عَلَيْهِ التَّوَكُّل فِي الْهِدَايَة وَتَجْرِيد التَّوْحِيد  ومتابعة الرَّسُول وَجِهَاد أهل الْبَاطِل فَهَذَا توكل الرُّسُل وخاصة  أتباعهم


الفوائد
..........

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

• قال بعض السلف: "من كان لله كما يريد، كان الله له فوق ما يريد، ومن أقبل عليه تلقاه من بعيد". طريق الهجرتين لابن القيم (ص 48)

----------


## أبو أنس العجماوي

*كرر علي حديثهم ياحادي *** فحديثهم يجلو الفؤاد الصادي*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم هذا من فضلكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله عن شيخه

**يا قوم والله العظيم نصيحة *** من مشفق وأخ لكم معوان
جربت هذا كله ووقعت في *** تلك الشباك وكنت ذا طيران 
حتى أتاح لى الإله بفضله *** من ليس تجزيه يدى ولساني 
بفتى أتى من أرض حران فيا *** أهلا بمن قد جاء من حران
فالله يجزيه الذي هو أهله *** من جنة المأوى مع الرضوان
أخذت يداه يدي وسار فلم يرم *** حتى أراني مطلع الإيمان
ورأيت أعلام المدينة حولها *** نزل الهدى وعساكر القرآن
ورأيت آثارا عظيما شأنها *** محجوبة عن زمرة العميان*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

مدح بن القيم لشيخه بن تيمية من النونية رحمهما الله


وإذا أردت ترى مصارع من خلا من أمة التعطيل والكفرانِ
وتراهم أسرى حقيراً شأنهم أيديهم غلت إلى الأذقان
فاقرأ تصانيف الإمام حقيقةً شيخ الوجود العالم الرباني
أعني أبا العباس أحمد ذلك الـ ـبحر المحيط بسائر الخلجان
واقرأ كتاب العقل والنقل الذي ما في الوجود له نظير ثان
وكذاك منهاجٌ له في رده قول الروافض شيعة الشيطان
وكذاك أهل الاعتزال فإنه أرداهم في حفرة الجبان
وكذلك التأسيس أصبح نقضه أعجوبة للعالم الرباني
وقرأت أكثرها عليه فزادني والله في علم وفي إيمان
هذا ولو حدثت نفسي أنه قبلي يموت لكان غير الشأن
وكذا رسائله إلى البلدان والـ أطراف والأصحاب والإخوان
هي في الورى مبثوثة معلومة تبتاع بالغالي من الأثمان
نصر الإله ودينه وكتابه ورسوله بالسيف والبرهان

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم 
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t127594/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بمناسبة موجة البرد


*عن زيد بن خالد الجهني رضي الله عنه قال :  صلَّى لنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الصبح بالحديبية على  إِثْر سماء كانت من الليلة ، فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس فقال : (  هل تدرون ماذا قال ربكم ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : أصبح من عبادي  مؤمن بي وكافر ، فأمَّا من قال : مُطِرنا بفضل الله ورحمته ، فذلك مؤمن بي  وكافر بالكوكب ، وأما من قال : مُطِرنا بنوء كذا وكذا فذلك كافر بي ومؤمن  بالكوكب ) رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال حكيم (( لا تداهن نفسك بإخفاء عيبك))
وقال بن صباوة رحمه الله (( إنا نظرنا فوجدنا الصبر على طاعة الله أهون من الصبر على عذاب الله))*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

رمضان قرب هيا نقرب

----------

